# Tengo algunas válvulas termoiónicas, y quiero usarlas...



## Tavo (Dic 21, 2010)

*Que tal gente!*

Resulta que hace rato que tenía ganas de conocer esta parte de la electrónica, la "Vintage", las *válvulas termoiónicas.*

Cuando volví de la casa de mis abuelos (fallecidos), rescaté una radio vieja, marca '*Radionics*', que estaba ahí tirada al olvido, sin nadie que la quiera. Yo me interesé, porque presupuse que debería funcionar a válvulas, dado su antigüedad (no se bien su año de fabricación).

Bueno, fotos de la radio no tengo, porque la verdad es que no me interesó restaurarla; en otras palabras, ya no existe .
Lo que si me interesaron son las válvulas que ésta traía.

Antes de mostrarlas, quisiera que sepan cual es mi intensión con ellas.
Mi interés principal es armar un *amplificador valvular, intencionalmente para guitarra eléctrica*; y si no se puede, un pequeño amplificador para música (no sabría la potencia que estas podrían manejar).

A continuación, nombro sus respectivos modelos de las 7 válvulas que dispongo (entre paréntesis, sus marcas):

6F6 GT (TUNG-SOL)
6F6 GT (TUNG-SOL)
5Y3 GT (TOSHIBA)
6A8 (RCA)
6SQ7 GT (NATIONAL UNION)
6SK7 (KEN-RAD)
6E5 (TUNG-SOL)
Espero me puedan dar buenas noticias sobre estas "cosas".

Les digo sinceramente, no se nada sobre el tema; pero estoy dispuesto a aprender mucho, a conocerlas, a conocer su funcionamiento, y a aplicarlas.
Estoy dispuesto a todo, conseguir componentes, accesorios (el bendito transformador de salida, inclusive), y todo lo que se necesite para el armado en cuestión del proyecto (transformadores... etc.)

Van algunas fotos, si es que sirven de algo:



No quisiera hacer de este _thread_ un _off-topic_ general, así que por favor me gustaría que sigamos un hilo de conversación seria, donde ambas partes (ustedes y yo) podamos interactuar y así llegar a un final exitoso.

*Quien quiera ayudarme, bienvenido!* De antemano, muchísimas gracias!! 

Muchas gracias a todos!!
Saludos.

PS: Debo decir que mi economía no es de la mejor, sepan entender, y tampoco consigo componentes electrónicos en mi ciudad; pero ningún problema, los mando a pedir o me hago un viaje. Si las respuestas tardan, voy a aclarar los motivos...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 21, 2010)

> * 6F6 GT (TUNG-SOL)
> * 6F6 GT (TUNG-SOL)
> * 5Y3 GT (TOSHIBA)
> * 6A8 (RCA)
> ...


Querés empezar con algo simple como para ir entendiendo el funcionamiento de estos bichitos?
Si es así, se pueden hacer muchas cosas.
Lo primero es hacer una fuente para alimentarlas, tanto el filamento como la alta.
Tenés algo con que hacerla?


----------



## Tavo (Dic 21, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Querés empezar con algo simple como para ir entendiendo el funcionamiento de estos bichitos?
> Si es así, se pueden hacer muchas cosas.
> Lo primero es hacer una fuente para alimentarlas, tanto el filamento como la alta.
> Tenés algo con que hacerla?



Bueno, más que nada, no es mi intensión experimentar con estas, sino armar algo definitivo, como ya nombré, en lo posible hacer un *amplificador valvular para guitarra eléctrica*, ya que es lo que más me interesa.

Sobre de hacer la fuente, no es nada nuevo, hacer una de 6V3 no es nada taaaan complicado (digo 6,3V ya que la mayoría de mis válvulas empiezan con "*6*...", excepto la 5Y3)

Gracias de todos modos por tu interés en ayudarme!

Saludos.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 21, 2010)

Ya entendí  soy medio duro, sobre todo debe ser porque me cuesta leer todo y algunas cosas las paso de largo, sorry.
Con 2 6F6, podes sacar cerca de 20 watts en audio.
La 6E5 es un bonito vúmetro valvular.
Si querés hacer todo valvular, la 5Y3 es la rectificadora (pero tiene que tener un devanado o trafo aparte ya que el cátodo es el mismo filamento (se puede obviar usando diodos de estado sólido).
La 6A8 no te va a servir ya que es de bajísimas corrientes especial para RF.
La 6SQ7 podría servir de pre o de exitador/inversor de las 6F6.
La 6SK7 si bien es para RF, quizás podría servir como pre.
Tengo muchos circuitos que podrían adaptarse a una configuración de este tipo.
Si te interesa, subo algunos.

PD: sea como sea, lo más complicado va a ser el transformador de salida, antes de empezar nada, comprobá que lo podes conseguir.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 21, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Ya entendí  soy medio duro, sobre todo debe ser porque me cuesta leer todo y algunas cosas las paso de largo, sorry.
> Con 2 6F6, podes sacar cerca de 20 watts en audio.
> La 6E5 es un bonito vúmetro valvular.
> Si querés hacer todo valvular, la 5Y3 es la rectificadora (pero tiene que tener un devanado o trafo aparte ya que el cátodo es el mismo filamento (se puede obviar usando diodos de estado sólido).
> ...



Muchas gracias por tu ayuda Tigre!! 

Que buenas noticias que me das! Espero hacer un ampli de 20W para guitarra entonces.
Me gusta la potencia, no es demasiado, y para incursionar en este mundo está más que bien...

Con el tema transformador, de eso no te preocupes. Pienso mandarlo a bobinar a un tipo que los hace perfectos, es muy prolijo en esto.

La etapa final (el transformador) una vez que tenga todo más o menos resuelto, necesitaría saber de qué impedancia tiene que ser el primario (el que iría conectado a las válvulas) y la impedancia del secundario, que deduzco que debería ser la misma que la del transductor empleado (parlante), que hasta el momento serían 8 ohms (luego veré si esto cambia a 4 o se queda en 8 ohms).

Sobre el resto de las válvulas, era obvio que algunas no iban a servir, ya que como dije fueron rescatadas de una radio vieja, toda a válvulas, entonces era predecible esto.

Bueno, las 6F6 por lo que estuve leyendo son de buena marca, la marca TUNG-SOL es muuuy buena en esto. Respecto de marcas, estuve leyendo que marcas como Sovtek (y algunas más), son excelentes electrónicamente hablando, pero que no son las preferidas para los guitarristas, ya que suenan más "seco" y no tan "redondas" como las de marca TUNG-SOL, aunque vale decir que estas últimas son más delicadas...

Pero bueno, las subjetividades las dejamos para lo último, ya que lo que más importa ahora es hacer algo en cuestión con estas válvulas.

Gracias por la ayuda!

Saludos.

PS: Voy a seguir averiguando. Hasta el momento tenemos que definir cual sería la más apropiada para usar como PRE, debería ser alguna similar a la conocida 12AX7 (creo), o no?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 21, 2010)

Ahí te adjunto las características de la 6F6. La impedancia de placa es de 10 kOhms. El secundario por supuesto depende de con qué parlantes lo vayas a usar.
Como dijiste, el 99.99% de los pre valvulares para guitarra, son con 12AX7, ahora si fuera para mí, y por el solo gusto, usaría EF86 (si no encontrás la hoja de datos, avisame).
En base a lo que querés, dame 1 o 2 días, y subo los esquemas que a mi criterio serían factibles para lo que tenés.
PD: para la fuente, si mal no recuerdo, creo que tengo 1 o 2 trafos de TV b/n valvulares. Si te interesa, y si los encuentro, 1 te lo regalo.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 21, 2010)

Muchas gracias Black!!

Estuve dándole una repasada al datasheet de la 6F6 que subiste.

Lo que me extraña es que no encuentro por ningún lado nombrar a esta válvula usada en algún lado, puede ser o es muy poco conocida?

Si logro hacer algo con esto, próximamente estaría interesado en hacer algo *BIEN*; esto significa hacer algo con válvulas nuevas (posiblemente las 6L6), sócalos nuevos (los que tengo son los de la radio...), transformadores nuevos...

Me tiene muy intrigado este tema, creo que las válvulas son un tanto más complicadas que los transistores... (de solo pensar que tienen más de 3 patas... jeje)

Bueno, me di cuenta que tengo una válvula más, pero cometí un grave error: Cuando las estaba limpiando con alcohol, se borró parte de su nomenclatura, y no alcanzo a leer... Vamos a ver como hago.

Sobre lo del transformador valvular, me encantaría siempre y cuando pueda usarlo correctamente.

Este tema es genial, me gustaría aprender más sobre esto..

Saludos, gracias nuevamente!!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 21, 2010)

No fue una válvula muy popular, junto con ella, o casi, nació la 6L6, por eso quedó olvidada en los estantes.
No te digo ni hoy ni mañana, ya que tengo más limitaciones de las que quisiera, pero cuando vaya a mi viejo taller, me fijo lo del trafo.
Y con respecto a la cantidad de patas, despreocupate, son mucho más simples que un transistor, 2 para filamento (ya está) placa, grilla de control y cátodo (en fet sería drain, gate y source).
Hace años, un amigo me dijo: sí los fet´s son casi como una EF86 
Si le podes sacar una foto a la válvula "borrosa" (si es toda de vidrio va a ser más fácil), en la cual se vean las conexiones entre las patas y los electrodos de la misma, no va a ser muy (creo) difícil saber que es.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 21, 2010)

octavio mencionaste zócalos nuevos,yo estoy  buscando los zocalos y no  los consigo ,se me ocurrió poner   el zócalo de los los tubos de tv ,pero no entran ,si alguien sabe donde comprarlos que lo postee ,es para mi pre-valvular
saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 21, 2010)

Qué zócalos necesitas?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 21, 2010)

para 6bq5 y ecl85 ,usan el mismo zocalo


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 21, 2010)

O sea, necesitás zócalos novales?


----------



## Tavo (Dic 21, 2010)

Hola Gustavo!

Depende de cuantos pines sea la válvula, si es de 8...

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-100508328-zocalos-octales-ceramicos-nuevos-6l6-el34-kt88-6dq6-_JM_

Y si es de 9...

_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-103356390-zocalo-noval-9-contactos-porcelana-pchassis-nuevos-_JM_

*OJO!* Que *no estoy haciendo ningún tipo de publicidad* con los enlaces, ni trabajo para MercadoLibre ni tengo nada en venta ahí. No lo tomen a mal.

Para mi son de una calidad EXCELENTE!!

Saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 21, 2010)

gracias octavio ,hace tiempo que las estoy buscando y no se me ocurrió en mercado-libre,lanuss esta cerca de donde vivo ,,mil gracias


----------



## Tavo (Dic 21, 2010)

En Mercadolibre hay varias cosas interesantes, esto de las válvulas me está interesando mucho.
Y por sobre todo, los precios no me parecen excesivamente caros, convengamos que si, con el precio de una sola válvula hacés un amplificador completo a transistores, pero nunca va a ser lo mismo...

Ya estoy pensando cuando termine de pagar cuentas, se me antojaron algunas cosas, inclusive los zócalos que mencioné antes, que son muy buenos.

Miren esto: (Sovtek 6L6 WXT+ apareadas)
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-101799661-valvulas-6l6-wxt-sovtek-apareadas-par-_JM_

Otra: (Svetlana 12AX7)
_Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-103427526-valvula-svetlana-12ax7-para-pre-de-amplificador-_JM_

Y hay un montón más de distintas calidades y precios...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 22, 2010)

Con pequeñas modificaciones, este circuito podría servir para las 6F6.
Fijate que con 4 a la salida, usan las derivaciones de 4.7K (casi la mitad de la impedancia que figura en el la hoja de datos), solo hay que usar 2 6F6 y un trafo de 10K.

PD: La 6SQ7 iría en lugar del segundo triodo de la 6SN7 (el que actúa como defasador/exitador), y la 6SK7 en lugar del primer triodo de la 6SN7 (el que tiene el potenciómetro de volumen). La 6J5 directamente la eliminamos!


----------



## peritomoreno (Dic 22, 2010)

Hola Muchachos, me quiero prender en esto que dice Tavo y quiero interiorizarme en el tema de valvulas ya que me interesa mucho. Pero honestamente no tengo idea.Alguien puede recomendarme algo para ir leyendo...si es español mejor.Gracias a todos.Slds





Tavo dijo:


> En Mercadolibre hay varias cosas interesantes, esto de las válvulas me está interesando mucho.
> Y por sobre todo, los precios no me parecen excesivamente caros, convengamos que si, con el precio de una sola válvula hacés un amplificador completo a transistores, pero nunca va a ser lo mismo...
> 
> Ya estoy pensando cuando termine de pagar cuentas, se me antojaron algunas cosas, inclusive los zócalos que mencioné antes, que son muy buenos.
> ...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 22, 2010)

Perito: esta página te puede ayudar a entender más o menos el funcionamiento de las válvulas: Válvulas


----------



## Tavo (Dic 22, 2010)

Muchas gracias Black por el esquema!!
Veo que es bastante simple, espero poder hacer algo similar.

Se me vienen a la cabeza un par de preguntitas y afirmaciones:

*1)* Ahora entiendo para que sirve la válvula rectificadora, pero lamentablemente no tengo ese modelo, el que figura en tu esquema, que es una 5V4. Se me ocurre que la más parecida que tengo es la 5Y3, espero que me sirva en ese lugar. No quiero poner ahí diodos de silicio, ya que quisiera hacer un montaje íntegro a válvulas.

*2)* Hasta el momento, necesito dos transformadores: Uno que es el típico de salida, cuyo bobinado primario tiene un punto medio, y cada devanado tiene una impedancia de 4500 ohms, pero *no se de qué potencia debería ser el núcleo* del mismo. Este debería tener un secundario de 4 ohms, ya que prefiero aprovechar toda la potencia del ampli, y creo que con 8 ohms no voy a conseguir un rendimiento óptimo.

El otro transformador es el de alimentación. Este pienso mandarlo a bobinar, como dije antes, a un tipo que tiene experiencia y años en esto, y hace unos trabajos de p*** madre.
Este transformador tendría un primario de 220Vca y varios secundarios, todos ellos bobinados en un mismo núcleo, *¿Es así?*

Una salida debería proveer la alimentación necesaria para el filamento de la válvula rectificadora, 5V @ 2A.
Otra salida con un devanado con punto medio de 390+390Vca @ 0,15A.
Y otro devanado, este si es el que alimenta el resto de los filamentos de las válvulas, es de 6,3V @ 4A.

*3)* Las resistencias y capacitores creo que son todos bastante normales, tal vez no consiga precisamente los mismos valores, ya que ese diagrama tiene unos cuantos años, y los valores comerciales cambiaron. Pero ningún problema, voy a procurar buscar los adecuados.

*4)* Después, necesitaría que me "expliques" por que en ese diagrama hay 4 válvulas de salida... Yo solo tengo dos. Así que pienso que no debe ser mucho problema quitar dos y modificar algunas partes del circuito...
*Es así?*

*5)* En el esquema veo 3 válvulas de previo. Yo de esas no tengo ninguna. Ahora mismo estoy sospechando que la válvula "sin nombre", la que por error borré parte de su nomenclatura, al principio dice "*6J*..." y no se si será, pero el último carácter pareciera ser una S o un 5.
Espero tener suerte con eso... Próximamente cuelgo una foto de esa válvula.

Bueno, espero que me aclares estas dudillas.
Y si es necesario corregir algo de lo que puse antes, en buena hora.

Saludos Black!! Gracias!

*EDITO:*
Veo que soy bastante despistado, y cuando vi el esquema que subiste me emocioné un poco y no le di bola a lo que escribiste luego.
Veo entonces que el primario del transformador de salida debería ser de 10K+10K de impedancia, pero de nuevo, no se de que potencia sería el núcleo.
Se me ocurre que como decías anteriormente, con dos válvulas 6F6 podría alcanzar los 20W de potencia, entonces el núcleo "debería" soportar 30W tranquilamente, sin calentarse...

Bueno, y la segunda explicación si que NO la entendí, creo que es necesario hacer algún esquema nuevo.
Incluso tengo que conseguir los datasheets de las válvulas, para saber como están dispuestos los pines y no hacer ninguna corrección errónea.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 22, 2010)

1) Si, la 5Y3 te va a servir sin problemas.

2) Efectivamente vas a precisar al menos 2 transformadores, 1 de alimentación y el otro de salida. Ahora, el de salida, tiene que ser para una potencia de 20 watts, y la impedancia de salida no afecta para nada el rendimiento, o sea, con 4, 8 o 16 ohms va a entregar la misma potencia, no es como en los transistores, ya que acá hay una transformación real que la hace el trafo (también podrías hacerlo con varias impedancias de salida). Otro tema sería hacerlo ultralineal, pero como solo lo querés para guitarra o algo así, no se justifica. Y la impedancia del primario, yo respetaría la que aconseja el fabricante de las válvulas, 10K placa a placa.
Con respecto al de alimentación creo que con 110 mA va a ser suficiente (pensá que el trafo del circuito está pensado para 4 válvulas, y la hoja de datos habla de 95 mA como máximo).
Con respecto a los filamentos, tranquilamente podes usar un trafo común de 6 volts, y para la rectificadora, uno de 6 con algunas vueltas menos  Te digo esto, para abaratar la construcción del mismo, pero ahí ya hay que sacar cuentas.
El otro detalle es la tensión, hay que ver en la hoja de datos de la rectificadora, cuanta tensión de caída hay cuando rectifica, ya que para obtener toda la potencia disponible, tenemos que llegar a los 375 volts que es lo que indica la hoja de datos.

3) Si, no hay problema, p.ej. las de 510K por 470K

4) En el circuito hay 4 solo para obtener más potencia, para usar solo 2, no es necesario modificar nada en el circuito.

5) me autocito 


> PD: La 6SQ7 iría en lugar del segundo triodo de la 6SN7 (el que actúa como defasador/exitador), y la 6SK7 en lugar del primer triodo de la 6SN7 (el que tiene el potenciómetro de volumen). La 6J5 directamente la eliminamos!


Y si llega a ser una 6J6 vendría bién!


----------



## Tavo (Dic 22, 2010)

Ok, ya vamos aclarando la cosa.

Con respecto al transformador, de eso no te preocupes, que ya había pensado de hacerlo por encargo, a medida para el proyecto. No creo que sea taaan caro. Ya veremos con el tema de precios.

Solo resta confirmar bien los valores de tensión y corriente de los transformadores.
No tuve tiempo de mirar esa otra válvula, pero ya puedo decir "casi con seguridad" que es una 6J5.
Dentro de algunas horas confirmo ese dato.

Y bueno, sobre el esquema, habría que realizar uno nuevo, pero la verdad es que yo estoy bastante perdido, ya que no entiendo como son las conexiones a cada pin de las válvulas. No tengo idea, ya que nunca trabajé con ellas. Sería bueno si me podés indicar como se conectaría cada pin, ya que en el esquema no hay numeración de pines...

Saludos!


----------



## peritomoreno (Dic 22, 2010)

uhh...investigando la pagina...muchas gracias Black.
Slds



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Perito: esta página te puede ayudar a entender más o menos el funcionamiento de las válvulas: Válvulas


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 22, 2010)

Una 6J5 también vendría bien.
Y ya que te estás iniciando con las válvulas, no le digas pines a las patas de las válvulas! 
Con respecto al circuito, es muy raro que venga la numeración de las patas.
Lo que tenés que saber primero es el nombre de cada uno de los electrodos:





Luego en cada hoja de datos, vas a ver la numeración de las patas, y de esa forma, se pueden hacer reemplazos, conectando grilla con grilla, cátodo con cátodo, etc.
A eso me refería con lo de usar las válvulas que vos tenés para adaptar el pre y el excitador.


----------



## Cacho (Dic 22, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Con el tema transformador, de eso no te preocupes. Pienso mandarlo a bobinar a un tipo que los hace perfectos, es muy prolijo en esto.


Si estás pensando en Garbiero para el trafo de salida, estás muerto.

A él le podés encargar el de alimentación, pero los de salida los hacía el padre y desde el cementerio no le salen muy buenos. Los de potencia y los de salida son MUY distintos, por más que se vean parecidos desde afuera.
Hay un tipo acá que los hace, te puedo averiguar los datos, pero andá sabiendo que no son nada baratos (y menos porque los que los bobinan saben que son los únicos que van quedando).

Otra opción que tenés es ir por los Saint Vith, pero no he escuchado grandes comentarios sobre esos y no pidas algo que no sea bastante estándar a buen precio (no bajan de $200 los de ellos, y son "los baratos").

Saludos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 22, 2010)

Quizás este dato te sirva: _Buscar en Mercadolibre: MLA-96621538-transformadores-salida-audio-valvulares-fabricacion-a-pedido-_JM_
Vi presupuestado un trafo muy similar al que vos necesitás (el de salida) por 190$


----------



## Tavo (Dic 22, 2010)

Laaaaaa pucha que están caros los transformadores de salida!!
Yo pensé como mucho unos 60-70 pesos, y es más del doble que eso! 

Bueno, no se como voy a hacer ahora. Que se yo, creo que para hacer ese gasto, mejor hago algo EN SERIO, quiero decir, un buen amplificador con válvulas nuevas, transformador nuevo y toda la bola... Digo, porque no da para hacer dos veces este gasto en transformadores y accesorios...

Mmm... Estoy bastante perdido.

Cacho, ¿Que tan distintos son los transformadores de salida de los de alimentación?
¿No puedo ni siquiera intentar con uno similar, que respete las impedancias?



Saludos.
Gracias Black por las explicaciones, ahora con ese gráfico entiendo bastante mejor la cosa.


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 22, 2010)

Creo que llegue tarde al tema...

Aunque no me lo crean, con transformadores de linea puede acoplarse la salida. Todo depende de la retroalimentacion que se maneje.
Digo, la diferencia de precios en esta solucion, y un transformador de salida a  medida, si amerita su uso.


----------



## Pardal2988 (Dic 22, 2010)

Perdón por el inciso: Los trafos originales de la radio están estropeados? Por que los más lógico sería reutilizarlos o rebobinarlos.

Saludos.


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 22, 2010)

Seguramente no son de derivacion central, son clase A. Aunque la otra opcion seria usar los transformadores originales tambien... por que no?


----------



## Pardal2988 (Dic 22, 2010)

Mmmmm! Efectivamente podrían ser de bobinado de una sola fase, pero entonces porque hay dos 6F6 en la foto? Me inclino a pensar que la radio tendría un Push-Pull a la salida, no?


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 22, 2010)

Antes de seguir especulando, que nos ponga una foto del trafo, por que ambos podriamos tener la razon... y saber si aun existe el transformador.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 22, 2010)

Y digo yo, jugado por jugado, no te animás a bobinarlo vos? Aunque no quede perfecto, al menos podrías utilizar lo que tenés y a su vez ir practicando con el audio valvular.


----------



## Pardal2988 (Dic 22, 2010)

Me parece muy adecuado para salir de dudas. Ahora me retiro por unos 15 minutos.

Hasta luego.

Hola BlackTiger, he vuelto. Bobinarlos, si están estropeados tiene mucha tela. Primero, habría que ver si consigue que le vendan el alambre esmaltado en pequeñas cantidades (No llegaría a 200 g pra cada trafo, pienso), luego están los materiales aislantes, que muy difícilmente se puedan recuperar, también habría que contar las vueltas cuidadosamente antes de nada ya que calcular un trafo en la práctica no es demasiado sencillo y menos el de salida, el molde para formar el hueco del nucleo, etc, etc. de todos modos para hacer tortillas hay que romper ... Es una experiencia estupenda fabricarse los componentes en casa, si lo tienes a tiro.

Saludos


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 22, 2010)

Prefiero usar transformadores de linea...


----------



## Pardal2988 (Dic 22, 2010)

Hola:  Los trafos de línea como su nombre indica, tienen una salida de impedancia de 400 o 600 ohms. La realimentación, si es que el cicuito que se utilice la use, habría que recalcularla, ya que como bien sabemos el voltaje sobre la impedancia de línea es entre 50 y 100 más elevada. Luego habría que intercalar un trafo que adapte la impedancia de línea a la del altavoz (normalmente 8 o 4 ohms) a menos que se consiga uno que tenga la bobina de alta impedancia (equivalente al de la línea). Pero la pregunta sigue en pié: los trafos existes o ya están en el vertedero?

P.D. También se puede optar por un trafo universal como el que figura en el circuito del mensaje.

Saludos.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 22, 2010)

Que tal gente! Veo que me perdí de mucho. Me había ido a dormir un rato, porque el calor que hace acá es AGOBIANTE, no se soporta! :enfadado:
-----------------------------------------------------------------

Bueno, en esto que estuve ausente, paso a responder las preguntas:

Sobre el transformador original de la radio, ni pensé en rescatarlo, ya que *con solo leer la etiqueta que tiene me dió bronca.* Ya verán lo que dice en la siguiente foto:



:enfadado:
Y después leo a Cacho que dice que los transformadores de salida son especiales, caros...

La conclusión que tengo es simple: Esto era una simple radio bien común y vieja. En aquel momento (creo) *no importaba un joraca* la linealidad ni el material del núcleo... ni... etc, etc...

Bueno, ahí van más fotos adjuntas del conjunto parlante/transformador de salida.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 22, 2010)

Buenoooooooo, pero ya tenés para hacer las pruebas!
La radio tenía trafo de alimentación?


----------



## Tavo (Dic 22, 2010)

De paso, me olvidé de decir que ese parlante es bastante raro!! Nunca había visto algo así.

*No tiene imán.* En lugar de un imán tiene un *electroimán*, que se alimenta de *DC* y hace la función de imán. Los cables que iban desde el amplificador hacia el parlante eran *5*. Dos de ellos iban derecho al electroimán, y supongo que los otros 3 al devanado primario del transformador (con punto medio). El bobinado secundario del transfo iba derecho a la bornera del parlante.

Y desde algún otro lado (no se bien desde donde), salían dos cables (el blanco, doble que se ve en la imagen) que iban a alimentar un parlante de agudos. O sea, el conjunto era de dos parlantes, "graves" (jaja, supongo que ni llegarían a 70Hz) y el de agudos.

Saludos!

PS: ¿Y, que opinan de esto?


----------



## Pardal2988 (Dic 22, 2010)

Bueno, está claro que el trafo no te gusta. Si no recuerdo mal, es su época conseguir un trafo de 
10 Kohms para salida de audio no era raro, el problema es quien lo vende actualmente. Pero yo opino que no sería mala idea utilizar los trafos originales, y si todo va bien comenzar a buscar soluciones que mejoren la calidad. El de alimentación, si está bien, por supuesto que no importa mucho su calidad de "transformación" y se puede aprovechar perfectamente. El de audio es otro tema. La calidad del laminado tienmucho que decir a la hora de hablar de linealidad de respuesta en frecuencia, como bien apuntabas. También te diré que aunque no lo parezca, 20W para una guitarra no es gran cosa (esas válvulas no dan más) y lo habitual son de 60W para arriba, con lo cual ya estaríamos hablado de una etapa de salida con 6L6 (EL34), mayor fuente de alimentación y tamaño de los trafos.

Ahh! Has pillado un altavoz con bobina de filtrado. En esa època las fuentes de alimentación no eran muy "silenciosas"  y se utilizaban altavoces con electroimán que actuaban como reactancia y filtrar el zumbido residual de la fuente conectada entre el primer electrolítico y el segundo. eso mejora notablemente el nivel del "ripple" de la fuente de alimentación que da unos 250V. No se consigue un capacitor de de 350V de aislación que tenga mucha capacidad, por eso la bobina.

Ahh! Has pillado un altavoz con bobina de filtrado. En esa època las fuentes de alimentación no eran muy "silenciosas" y se utilizaban altavoces con electroimán que actuaban como reactancia y filtrar el zumbido residual de la fuente conectada entre el primer electrolítico y el segundo. eso mejora notablemente el nivel del "ripple" de la fuente de alimentación que da unos 250V. No se consigue un capacitor de de 350V de aislación que tenga mucha capacidad, por eso la bobina.


----------



## Tavo (Dic 22, 2010)

Pardal2988 dijo:


> También te diré que aunque no lo parezca, 20W para una guitarra no es gran cosa (esas válvulas no dan más) y lo habitual son de 60W para arriba, con lo cual ya estaríamos hablado de una etapa de salida con 6L6 (EL34), mayor fuente de alimentación y tamaño de los trafos.


Si, eso mismo pensé yo, pero de todos modos si armo algo con esto va a ser mi primer circuito, y no espero el mejor resultado, por lo ya dicho, la poca potencia que podría entregar.

Más adelante si, pienso encarar un nuevo proyecto pero BIEN, con componentes nuevos (válvulas, transformadores, zócalos, cables, componentes... etc).

También tengo el transformador de alimentación, tendría que sacarlo del lugar en el que está. Está bastante sucio.

Muchas gracias por la ayuda prestada por el momento, seguiré avanzando en lo que pueda.

Saludos. 

PS: Es probable que no responda más hasta la noche, en un rato tengo que ir a hacer un trabajo.


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 22, 2010)

Se llaman algo así como parlantes electrodinámicos o algo por el estilo. Si aún estuviera *armada la radio* <= , seguro que verías que estaba en serie con el +B del equipo. No solo servía de imán, si no de filtro (es una inductancia) para mejor filtrado.
Igual, ya tenés casi todo para comenzar el armado!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 22, 2010)

en el foro anda dando vueltas un post sobre como bobinar los trafos de salida ,en la desesperación yo  use un trafo de  dicroicas ,como trafo de salida y  funciono ,al menos tenia sonido,no tan fuerte como el trafo origuinal pero  antes que nada ¡¡¡¡
era el ampli de un tocadiscos winco,la unica valvula de salida era una 6mb6 ??? creo


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 22, 2010)

> 6mb6


 mmmmmmmmmm a que nó?
Me juego a la RALAC (Rana alucinógena a la canabis)


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 22, 2010)

6mb5 ?? algo asi era era el nombre o 6bq5


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 22, 2010)

Se dice: 6BQ5, o sea, una linda valvulita de audio que es casi parecida a la 6F6, solo que maneja más corriente y menos tensión (si mal no recuerdo).

No obstante, voy a presentar una queja: mi nombre de usuario se da para que me gasten, bla bla bla bla..... por ende, no me acuerdo de lo que iba a decir, por ende, al tacho!


----------



## Agucasta (Dic 22, 2010)

Tavo, te felicito por este emprendimiento, y te aviso que voy a estar "chusmeando" tu avance porque está muy bueno cómo se va aprendiendo casi clase por clase con esta gente (Tigre, Rey, Cacho, Antiworld, etc etc). Si algún día "se rompe" la radio valvular de la casa de mis abuelos (capaz que les corte algún cable para que me la regalen) me pongo a hacer algo.. Muchos éxitos, y a disfrutar la "_tube sensation_". Un abrazo.
Agucasta


----------



## pandacba (Dic 25, 2010)

Como estan gente, muy buen tema y el gran apoyo de Mr Black impecable.

Solo hare algunos aporte que pueden o no servir... 
Los trafos de salida existen de dos tipos, los normales y los ultralineales, los primeros en el bobinado no difieren demasiado de un trafo standar, en cambio el ultralineal si, ya que los bobinados primarios y secundarios van "mezclados en capa" razón por la cual los hacen manualmente.

Para el circuito que Black te propuso con uno normal te va a funcionar bien, en que difiere de otro? en que el secundario va lo más cerca del núcleo y encima se bobina el primario. para que no te salga mucho podrias llevarle los datos a un bobinador y que te lo haga o podes encararlo vos y no te va a salir mucho.

Ahora si queres encarar algo nuevo y en serio tenes una alternativa muy interesante que son los amplificadores OTL(sin transformador de salida) aqui en el foro hay varios posteados, tienen la siguiente ventaja, al no utilizar trafo en la salida, todas las limitaciones que implica el trafo desaparecen por lo que quedan la gran virtud de los tubos y tiene un ancho de banda impresionante y sonido.... simplemente espectacular
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-valvulas-sin-transformador-salida-38769/

Fijate en el topic 10 hay uno muy interesante


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 25, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> *es este el amplificador sin trafo¡¡¡picar en la flecha azul  ,acer un click con el mouse en la flecha azul despues de la palabra dijo*


,                             ,


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 26, 2010)

Tengo un par de 6V6GT y un par de 12AX7, me gustaría hacer un ampli con esas valvulas, pero tengo algunas dudas: 

Cuanta potencia puedo obtener usando las 6V6GT en la configuración push-pull?
Como hacer el transformador de salida?
Que consideraciones debo tomar?
Algun tutorial que me puedan recomendar?
P.D.: Tambien tengo ECL86 x 3, 6973 x 1, EL84 x 1, 18FQ7 x 2, 12BY7A x 3, 6U8 x 2, 8JV8 x 1 y 6CB6 x 2


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 26, 2010)

Según la hoja de datos de la 6V6, con 285 volts de alimentación podes obtener hasta 14 watts.
El transformador de salida, tiene que tener 8000 Ohms placa a placa.
Tutorial específico de esta válvula no conozco, pero de válvulas en general, buscá Radiotron en el Google.
Ahí vas a encontrar un tutorial impecable con respecto a válvulas y todas las consideraciones que debés tomar para un buen diseño y construcción.


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 26, 2010)

Gracias, 14W?  podria decirse que un par de esas en push-pull podrían entregar 25W o se mantienen los 14W aun usando las 2? 

Con respecto al transformador, a lo que me refiero es a la cantidad de espiras, ya que es casi imposible conseguir un transformador de ese tipo por estos lados e importarlo, debido al peso costaría una fortuna, la ultima opcion que me queda sería fabricarlo... 



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> pero de válvulas en general, buscá Radiotron en el Google.
> Ahí vas a encontrar un tutorial impecable con respecto a válvulas y todas las consideraciones que debés tomar para un buen diseño y construcción.


Será este? http://www.paleoelectronics.com/RDH4/


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 26, 2010)

14 Watts es en push pull (valor para 2 válvulas).
Con respecto al trafo te tengo que ser sincero, no se mucho, creo que se ha tratado el tema en el foro, lo que sí sé es que salvo que tengas una bobinadora, o muuuuuuuuuuuucha paciencia, es dificultoso, son cientos de espiras y de pequeño calibre.
Si realmente te podría interesar bobinarlo, creo que tengo algunos enlaces con respecto al tema, si querés los busco y te los paso.


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 26, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> 14 Watts es en push pull (valor para 2 válvulas).


No están mal para empezar... 


Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Con respecto al trafo te tengo que ser sincero, no se mucho, creo que se ha tratado el tema en el foro, lo que sí sé es que salvo que tengas una bobinadora, o muuuuuuuuuuuucha paciencia, es dificultoso, son cientos de espiras y de pequeño calibre.
> Si realmente te podría interesar bobinarlo, creo que tengo algunos enlaces con respecto al tema, si querés los busco y te los paso.


Tengo una bobinadora casera hecha con un motor de maquina de coser y un contador hecho con CMOS


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 26, 2010)

Me sorprendiste Rat! Mañana busco los enlaces (miro la hora y debería decir hoy pero muuuuuucho más tarde). Ahora, tenés disponible alambre de cobre barnizado de bajo calibre en cantidad?


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 26, 2010)

si al trafo te animas a fabricarlo ultralineal a mano nomas ay   la bobinadora no te va  a servir de  mucho ,la otra opcion es comprarlo echo ,es caro



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Me sorprendiste Rat! Mañana busco los enlaces (miro la hora y debería decir hoy pero muuuuuucho más tarde). Ahora, tenés disponible alambre de cobre barnizado de bajo calibre en cantidad?



bien gato grande , seria un excelente aporte de su majestad claro esta
tambien tengo bobinadora y muchooo alambre de .020 .030 .040 y .050 y creo que abia algo de .015


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 26, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Me sorprendiste Rat! Mañana busco los enlaces (miro la hora y debería decir hoy pero muuuuuucho más tarde). Ahora, tenés disponible alambre de cobre barnizado de bajo calibre en cantidad?


El alambre de cobre esmaltado lo consigo "barato" por kilos... 



el-rey-julien dijo:


> si al trafo te animas a fabricarlo ultralineal a mano nomas ay la bobinadora no te va a servir de mucho


Mi no entender 


el-rey-julien dijo:


> la otra opcion es comprarlo echo ,es caro


Asi es, y mas aqui que los dementes que fabrican transformadores los quieren fabricar hasta por 5 veces mas caros que comprar los transformadores nuevos


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 26, 2010)

los trafos ultralineales se hacen por capas manualmente ,yo no se como se hacen,solo ago transformadores comunes 
unos 250 por mes de 12+12 para las fuentes de los porteros ,en mi trabajo


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 26, 2010)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> los trafos ultralineales se hacen por capas manualmente ,yo no se como se hacen,solo ago transformadores comunes
> unos 250 por mes de 12+12 para las fuentes de los porteros ,en mi trabajo


http://www.paleoelectronics.com/RDH4/CHAPTR05.PDF 

Otra consulta, hay diferencias significativas entre la 6V6 y la 6V6GT?

Otra cosa, creo que puedo apoderarme de un par de KT88!!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 26, 2010)

excelente el documento sobre transformadores Rat,veré si puedo traducirlo y   lo subo


----------



## pandacba (Dic 26, 2010)

Para utilizar un trafo ultralineal, el circuito tiene que estar diseñado para ello, ya que un ultralineal tiene derivaciones para la grilla, los otros no y un ultralineal tiene más sentido en grandes potencias, ya voy a ver si subo algo de info sobre eso, tengo bastante e incluso tengo el libro rojo....

Aqui dejo un esquema con 6V6 y trafo ultralineal


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 26, 2010)

El "problema" de intentar construir un amplificador usando un transformador ultra-lineal es el simple hecho de conseguir el bendito transformador de salida, incluso buscando en las tiendas en China y USA, solo tienen las conexiones que van al +Vcc y a las placas de las respectivas valvulas 

Lo mas cercano que podría construir, sería algo así...:


----------



## pandacba (Dic 27, 2010)

No se donde vives ratamayor, pero en Bs As hay una persona que hace muy buenos trafos y ahora no lo encuentro porque lo tengo en la otra pc es un sitio que esta en usa y se consiguen todos los tipos de trafos tanto par single, como para push-pull, lineal, ultralineal para 2 4 o más valvulas...

aqui tenes otra variante e la que podes utilzar las valvulas que tenes


----------



## antiworldx (Dic 27, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> No se donde vives ratamayor, pero en Bs As hay una persona que hace muy buenos trafos y ahora no lo encuentro porque lo tengo en la otra pc es un sitio que esta en usa y se consiguen todos los tipos de trafos tanto par single, como para push-pull, lineal, ultralineal para 2 4 o más valvulas...
> 
> aqui tenes otra variante e la que podes utilzar las valvulas que tenes



La misma historia de siempre señor... Se arma y se obtiene lo que se puede. Rataro tiene un problema politico que no viene al tema del foro, donde traer los SUPER MEGA TRANSFORMADORES ULTRA MEGA PERFECTOS implican muchisimos impuestos y otras cosas. Don rataro quiere simplemente, saber resolver el problema sin ideales del mundo etereo.
Aqui no aplican "los pollitos esféricos en el vacío", solo quiere un transformador que resuelva su impedancia.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 27, 2010)

No es ningun problema para el que quiere y puede, aqui mucha gente trae e importa trafos de una conocida casa, pero tambien localmente hay muchos que hacen y muy buenos trafos que no tienen nada que envidiar a los importados, de echo nosotros hacemos pero obvio no se lo puedo ofrecer porque infringiria las reglas del foro, por eso le pregunto donde vive para darle la mejor solución....

Un transformador para 6V6 no es ningún megatransformador y es algo simple de hacer para una persona que sea simplemente prolija.

Para los amantes de lo que sea no hay barreras, todo es posible, las barreras del no se pude esta solo en la mente de gente muy limitada


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 27, 2010)

Les dejo 2 enlaces para el cálculo del transformador de salida bastante completos:
http://www.geofex.com/article_folders/xformer_des/xformer.htm
http://www.turneraudio.com.au/output-trans-pp-calc.htm
Y para el diseño del circuito les re re re comiendo esta página:
http://www.r-type.org/static/5-10.htm
Si quieren baja el libro completo, esta otra:
http://www.scribd.com/doc/19400164/Mullard-Circuits-for-Audio-Amplifiers

El circuito más adecuado para mí sería este:




Con la opción de salida ultra lineal si lo desean:




Lo único que hay que hacer es modificar la impedancia del transformador de salida para adecuarlo a la válvula elegida o disponible.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 27, 2010)

Muy buen aporte D,,,,, digo Black( perdon casi me contagio del lemur)
Esta genial ese circuito

Mirene este sitio y el soft que se puede bajasr del sitio indicado disident audio
http://www.avforums.co.za/index.php?topic=3643.0


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 27, 2010)

Me gustó el soft ese  gracias.
En cualquier momento junto las fórmulas, algunos gráficos, una pequeña base de datos con válvulas, núcleos, alambre, y hago el soft para los cálculos


----------



## pandacba (Dic 27, 2010)

Genial Black, "the new great colaborator" que tal eh? consigue materila simula arregla esquemas y programa...... que pocos quedamos de lo que hacemos eso....


----------



## Cacho (Dic 27, 2010)

Yo he usado este: http://www.glass-ware.com/tubecad/

Anda bonito y tiene bastantes de los circuitos comunes, pero no apunta a amplis de potencia, sino al diseño de los pres.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Dic 27, 2010)

Los soft de TCJ son muy buenos, hay otros para ampls de potencia, el tema es que es mucho más sencillo el diseño con tubos, ya que no llevan una gran cantidad de cosas, con un poco de experiencia y teniendo la info de los tubos se puede diseñar, de echo yo lo he visto a mi tio hacer eso, hoy por hoy podemos encontrar info y circuitos a montones pero en la decada del 60 habia que tener manuales de todo y el los tenia, aparte los tubos un error y no mueren como los semiconductores, ja tambien lo vi diseñando amplis transistorizados, tenia un gran dominio de la cosa ya sea estado solido o tubular....


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 27, 2010)

pandacba dijo:


> No es ningun problema para el que quiere y puede, aqui mucha gente trae e importa trafos de una conocida casa, pero tambien localmente hay muchos que hacen y muy buenos trafos que no tienen nada que envidiar a los importados, de echo nosotros hacemos pero obvio no se lo puedo ofrecer porque infringiria las reglas del foro, por eso le pregunto donde vive para darle la mejor solución....


Soy de Venezuela y las imposiciones politicas no me permiten importar tantas cosas como quisiera...


pandacba dijo:


> Para los amantes de lo que sea no hay barreras, todo es posible, las barreras del no se pude esta solo en la mente de gente muy limitada


No es limitación de mente, sino como dijo alguna vez Groucho Marx, Hay cosas mucho mas importantes que el dinero, pero son tan caras...


pandacba dijo:


> Mirene este sitio y el soft que se puede bajasr del sitio indicado disident audio
> http://www.avforums.co.za/index.php?topic=3643.0


Esto es exactamente lo que andaba buscando, vez que es facil hacer aportes sin dar un kilometrico discurso? 



Cacho dijo:


> Yo he usado este: http://www.glass-ware.com/tubecad/
> 
> Anda bonito y tiene bastantes de los circuitos comunes, pero no apunta a amplis de potencia, sino al diseño de los pres.
> 
> Saludos


Este tambien me gustó, note que tengo 3 12AX7, tal vez le haga un preamplificador....

Alguna sugerencia para simular el ampli? yo he usado CircuitMaker para simular preamplificadores valvularesy no he tenido problemas...
Gracias...!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 27, 2010)

Si bien no tiene muchos modelos de válvulas, el Multisim anda bastante prolijo.


----------



## pandacba (Dic 27, 2010)

Ratamayor cuando dije o hable de barreras eso no era para ti,

La inclusión de tubos en los simuladores es un tanto reciente, habra que esperar un poco para que aumenten la base de datos,,,

Buscando en sitios de USA (pero no con google sino con un buscador local) Se encuentras cosas muy inteesantes entre ellas software, que te sorprende por lo liviano y lo potentes que son, hay para todos los gustos incluidos los tubos


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 27, 2010)

Me parece que los temas políticos particulares no deberían intervenir. No solo hay problemas políticos, hay muchos, muchísimos. De salud, económicos, intelectuales, etc.

La idea es: puedo hacer esto?

Como no tengo muchas luces, mis análisis están basados en la Clave dicotómica que se usa para identificar especies. Ejemplo:

Objetivo: hacer un amplificador valvular.

1 Puedo hacerlo?
1.1 Sí > No hay problema.
1.2 No > Ir a 2

2 La limitación es mía?
2.1 Sí > Ir a 3
2.2 No > Asunto terminado

3 Es por mis conocimientos?
3.1 Sí > Debo estudiar y luego volver a hacer el análisis.
3.2 No > Ir a 4

4 Es una limitación económica?
4.1 Sí > Buscar financiación o abandonar el proyecto.
4.2 No > Ir a 5

Y así podría hacer toda la clave.

Pero como acá estábamos hablando de hacer un amplificador con materiales reciclados, y el tema es si se puede hacer o no, la respuesta es sí, se puede hacer, mejor o peor, pero se puede. Por ejemplo, puedo poner 2 6V6, 2 transformadores de alimentación 220/6 volts a la salida, y bueno, no va a ser lo mejor, pero va a amplificar.

No tengo dudas que a eso se refería panda, aún con recursos limitados, se pueden hacer y experimentar muchas cosas. Muchas más de las que uno cree. Si miran en algunas fotos que he subido, van a ver una balanza de torsión que hice con mínimos recursos para demostrar la repulsión de cargas del mismo signo.

Ahora, si mi meta es hacer un transbordador espacial, seguro seguro que no lo voy a poder hacer (en mi caso claro)


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 27, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Me parece que los temas políticos particulares no deberían intervenir. No solo hay problemas políticos, hay muchos, muchísimos. De salud, económicos, intelectuales, etc.


La verdad es mucho mas complejo de lo que parece, pero esto no es foros de politica 



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Pero como acá estábamos hablando de hacer un amplificador con materiales reciclados, y el tema es si se puede hacer o no, la respuesta es sí, se puede hacer, mejor o peor, pero se puede. Por ejemplo, puedo poner 2 6V6, 2 transformadores de alimentación 220/6 volts a la salida, y bueno, no va a ser lo mejor, pero va a amplificar.


Con el programita de Dissident Audio logre ver de cuantas espiras era el trafo que necesitaba para el ampli, tengo el alambre y el nucleo (Y la paciencia) 



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Ahora, si mi meta es hacer un transbordador espacial, seguro seguro que no lo voy a poder hacer (en mi caso claro)


Me conformo con que me lleve y me traiga


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 27, 2010)

Se que todo esto va ir a parar al kkMundo, pero no importa! Yo me conformaría con que me lleve, y regalo es pasaje de vuelta


----------



## pandacba (Dic 28, 2010)

Para hacer el trafo, haria no el ultralineal sino uno lineal, bobinas primero eñ secimdarop tenes que fijarte bien que parlante le vas a poner(impedancia) para bobinar para esa impedancia. lo podes hacer sobre un carrete plástico(facilita bastante), luego de ailslar el secundario con un par de capas de prespan, bobinas el primario, pero este tiene que ser arrollado bifilarmente. cada uno de ellos es una sección del primario, y cubbrr con otras capaz de paplel, luego te explico como se unen los bobinados para que te quenden en contrafase..
Por otra parte es conveniente que tras cada capa se aplique barniz a los efectos que el bobinado quede bien rigido y no queden esperias sueltas, hay que dejar los chicotes adecuados al que se soldarana cables que me permitan identificar que es cada cosa.


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 29, 2010)

Gracias, para empezar, creo que ensamblaré este que lo veo bastante sencillo...:

​ 
Si vive, veré si me animo a ensamblar algo con las 6V6...


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 29, 2010)

ok, si vive te seguire los pasos


----------



## Tavo (Dic 29, 2010)

Aja, yo lo mismo.

Esperamos novedades de lo tuyo, Ratmayor. Ese esquema se ve simple, pero yo no termino de entender para que m*** es necesaria tanta tensión para generar apenas unos vatios...
Va, en realidad si lo entiendo, pero es como que no me cierra del todo la idea... 

Veremos como sigue esto, no le pierdo el ojo.
Lo mío quedó en "pendientes", hasta que consiga un transformador "como la gente", no una croteada llena de tierra y del año del jopo. 

Saludos.


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 30, 2010)

tavo, tengo un radio telefunken del 60, y sus transformadores trabajan de diez, no creo que un transformador diseñado para tu valvula no sea el adecuado


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 30, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> pero yo no termino de entender para que m*** es necesaria tanta tensión para generar apenas unos vatios...


Solo tenés que pensar que una válvula, maneja en general poca corriente, desde unos pocos mA en válvulas de baja señal hasta algunos cientos en válvulas grandes. Sin embargo, manejan fácilmente grandes tensiones, en válvulas de señal del orden de los 150 hasta 800 volts o más en las de potencia (siempre hablando de válvulas comunes).
Como ejemplo, tengo un transmisor de AM casero, con 4 6DQ6 a la salida, alimentado con 800 volts en placa, y el consumo, en los picos de modulación llega hasta los 600 mA, ahí tenés para sacar la cuenta de la potencia que manejan en función a la tensión (solo en los picos, y si son muy seguidos, ya empiezan a tomar color las placas ).

Yo que vos, lo armaría con lo que tenés, para hacer pruebas sobra, y quién te dice, hasta te podes llevar una sorpresa!


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 30, 2010)

[Coyotazo]Oye Black, por remota casualidad tendrás algun diagrama de un transmisor FM valvular sencillo?
[/Coyotazo]

En cuanto al ampli, creo que se me va a hacer dificil conseguir un transformador que entrege los 250VAC para alimentarlo, existirá algun problema si uso un triplicador?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 30, 2010)

Qué tensión en la red domiciliaria tenés rat?
Con respecto a circuito hay bastante simples, el problema es el tipo de válvula a usar, no todas llegan a los 100 MHz, si me decís de cuales disponés, buscamos o hacemos uno.


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 30, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Qué tensión en la red domiciliaria tenés rat?


Aqui tenemos 110V / 60Hz


Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Con respecto a circuito hay bastante simples, el problema es el tipo de válvula a usar, no todas llegan a los 100 MHz, si me decís de cuales disponés, buscamos o hacemos uno.




 
Segun tengo entendido, el EL34 es similar al 6BQ5


----------



## Tavo (Dic 30, 2010)

Alguna de estas serviría para un pequeño emisor de FM?

6F6 GT (TUNG-SOL)
6F6 GT (TUNG-SOL)
5Y3 GT (TOSHIBA)
6A8 (RCA)
6SQ7 GT (NATIONAL UNION)
6SK7 (KEN-RAD)
6E5 (TUNG-SOL)

Vamos par a par Rat, si en lo tuyo hay avances, te sigo.


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 30, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> En el primer mensaje de este thread yo nombré las válvulas que tengo. Podrá ser que con alguna de esas se puede hace un emisor de FM?


Me han dicho que los transmisores valvulares "llegaban mas lejos" que los de estado solido, mas no se si es un mito...



Tavo dijo:


> Vamos par a par Rat, si en lo tuyo hay avances, te sigo.


Cuando me volvi el conejillo de indias?  jejejeje

No mas para empezar tengo que esperar a que me lleguen las bases para las valvulas, luego manos a la obra... 

Saludos


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 30, 2010)

primero rata quemada y luego vemos...


----------



## pandacba (Dic 30, 2010)

para llegar a los 250VAC te coniene hacer bobinar uno, o animate a bobinarlo vos mismo, o vas a alguien que bobine y le desica quero un trafo primario 110VAC y secundario 250VAC + 6.3VAC la corriente de acuerdo a los datos del circuito y tene en cuenta si sera para uno solo o dos igual el teme filamento.

Para la salida le decis quiero un trafo de tal pontencia(la del circuito) primario(sra tu secundario) de tantas vueltas y tal diametro de alambre (obtenido del programita que les indique) y un secundario de tantatas vueltas por el diametro tambien otenido del programita


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 30, 2010)

> Aqui tenemos 110V / 60Hz


Y no se consiguen trafos de aislación 110/110, si es así, te conviene eso y luego un doblador de onda completa, el otro circuito que pusiste, no te conviene ya que tiene muchas pérdidas, y para trabajar en 60 Hz, los capacitores tiene que tener valores altísimos de capacidad, sirven bien para altas frecuencias, no tanto para bajas.



> Segun tengo entendido, el EL34 es similar al 6BQ5


Nop, la EL34 es similar a la 6L6, la que es similar a la 6BQ5 es la EL84.

Con respecto al circuito que subiste, dudo mucho, pero mucho, pero mucho, que una EL34 llegue a trabajar a 100 MHz.



> Alguna de estas serviría para un pequeño emisor de FM?
> 
> * 6F6 GT (TUNG-SOL)
> * 6F6 GT (TUNG-SOL)
> ...


Habría que hacer la prueba con la 6SK7, también quizás se pueda con otras, es solo cuestión de probar, son muy poquitos componentes.
De la radio de desguace te quedó el trafo de alimentación?



> Me han dicho que los transmisores valvulares "llegaban mas lejos" que los de estado solido, mas no se si es un mito...


Si y no. No porque a igual potencia, llegan lo mismo sea valvular, *siliconado* <=  o lo que sea, y sí porque simplemente con la tecnología actual alcanzar las potencias que manejan las válvulas con transistores del tipo que sea, es imposible. Salvo que alguien encuentre *un* transistor al que se le pueda sacar 2.8 GWatts de salida (si no me creen, busquen la hoja de datos de esta pequeña bestia: 4cM2500Kg/x-2274).


----------



## pandacba (Dic 30, 2010)

Ratamayro no necesitas un trafo de 250, es de 180VAC retificado más filtro te va a dar 250VDC que es lo que te pide el circuito.

Proba con confianza, los tubos soportan errores el silicio no...

En la foto el tamaño aproximado dle trafo de salida


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 30, 2010)

> Proba con confianza, los tubos soportan errores el silicio no...


 Sabias palabras


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 30, 2010)

Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Y no se consiguen trafos de aislación 110/110, si es así, te conviene eso y luego un doblador de onda completa, el otro circuito que pusiste, no te conviene ya que tiene muchas pérdidas, y para trabajar en 60 Hz, los capacitores tiene que tener valores altísimos de capacidad, sirven bien para altas frecuencias, no tanto para bajas.


Como dirían en mi ciudad "El que sabe es el que goza" 


Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Con respecto al circuito que subiste, dudo mucho, pero mucho, pero mucho, que una EL34 llegue a trabajar a 100 MHz.


Fijate lo que me consegui googleando un poco  https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f22/emisora-fm-15w-valvular-88-108mhz-10497/



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Si y no. No porque a igual potencia, llegan lo mismo sea valvular, *siliconado* <=  o lo que sea, y sí porque simplemente con la tecnología actual alcanzar las potencias que manejan las válvulas con transistores del tipo que sea, es imposible. Salvo que alguien encuentre *un* transistor al que se le pueda sacar 2.8 GWatts de salida (si no me creen, busquen la hoja de datos de esta pequeña bestia: 4cM2500Kg/x-2274).


Hace unos cuantos años un valve fan y yo hicimos una prueba con 2 transmisores de 4W uno de transistores y otro de valvulas, y en realidad el de valvulas llegaba mas lejos, como un 30% mas, la explicación que me dio (Que aun no me convence) Es que una señal con mas voltaje al aire tenia mas facilidad de moverse que una con mas corriente


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 30, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> ...la explicación que me dio (Que aun no me convence) *Es que una señal con mas voltaje al aire tenia mas facilidad de moverse que una con mas corriente*


   Y que se había fumado ese tío? Por que acaba de _*intentar*_ probar que Maxwell hablaba puras estupideces


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 30, 2010)

ezavalla dijo:


> Y que se había fumado ese tío? Por que acaba de _*intentar*_ probar que Maxwell hablaba puras estupideces


En realidad conozco cada personaje... Como un cliente que me decia que mis Subwoofer estaban mal hechos porque no tenian control de volumen, sino control de ganancia, que el volumen iba en la salida y que el control de ganacia servia "para abrir las bocas de los microfonos" y otro monton de disparates que ignoré por completo...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Dic 30, 2010)

> Fijate lo que me consegui googleando un poco


En internet, hay cosas ciertas y otras que no tanto y otras que no, a mí criterio, una 6L6 a 100 MHz, no funciona (aunque debería probarlo) pero son válvulas que se diseñaron para audio, aunque las válvulas hacen cosas *milagrosas*, 100 MHz, no es moco de pavo.



> Es que una señal con mas voltaje al aire tenia mas facilidad de moverse que una con mas corriente


Si la explicación vino de un amigo, dale un abrazo y decile que se dedique a rellenar ranas con algodón. Y si vino de un académico, decile que de parte de la pantera con lavandina, se valla a freír buñuelos.
Si estamos suponiendo una misma antena, para una misma potencia, la tensión, es exactamente la misma.
O sea, si hay 10 watts, en una impedancia de 52 ohms, da lo mismo quién la produzca, la tensión va a ser la misma.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Dic 30, 2010)

Ratmayor dijo:


> y que el control de ganacia servia "para abrir las bocas de los microfonos"


  



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Si la explicación vino de un amigo, dale un abrazo *y decile que se dedique a rellenar ranas con algodón*.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Dic 30, 2010)

encontré donde venden válvulas muy económicas algunas de ellas  http://www.vacuumtubes.com.ar/product/32-6cb6.html


----------



## Barry Lyndon (Dic 31, 2010)

Tavo dijo:


> Ok, ya vamos aclarando la cosa.
> 
> Con respecto al transformador, de eso no te preocupes, que ya había pensado de hacerlo por encargo, a medida para el proyecto. No creo que sea taaan caro. Ya veremos con el tema de precios.
> 
> ...


Hola Tavo,ante una valvula con su numero de serie borroso.mi Padre la frotaba en su cabello y aparecia la serie...tenue,pero,legible.Si no te resulta lo que sugiero,envia una foto bien definida y "Black Tiger"y otros foristas que denotan vasta experiencia en sistemas valvulares te la identificaran.-


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 31, 2010)

Me compadre el coyote me recomendó este programita y a mi parecer está super bueno para identificar valvulas 

http://www.duncanamps.com/tdslpe/


----------



## Helminto G. (Dic 31, 2010)

aunque insisto que deverian sacar vercion para celular, luego me encuentro cada tubito varato que no se ni que es

esta bueno el programita y tiene links a datasheet de las valvulas


----------



## Ratmayor (Dic 31, 2010)

Helminto G. dijo:


> aunque insisto que deverian sacar vercion para celular, luego me encuentro cada tubito varato que no se ni que es
> 
> esta bueno el programita y tiene links a datasheet de las valvulas


Os prometo para mi proximo gobierno, hacer una version para celular...! 

Aqui me consegui otras valvulas... 6BA6 x 1, 6CB6 x 2, EL84 x 1, ECL84 y otras mas que me tocará tomarles foto porque no se le ve numero por ninguna parte...


----------



## pandacba (Ene 2, 2011)

La EL84 es eqyuvakebe a ka 6BQ5 las otras son para señal La ECL84 es un triodo + un pentodo de corte neto, el triodo se utilzaba en el AGC gatellado y el pentodo como amplificador de video en Televisores


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 2, 2011)

me arme un ampli con una ecl82 creo ,suena lindooo ,ni  idea de trioalgo,penalgo
es facil y si le erras no se quema ¡¡¡¡¡
saludos panda ¡¡
me quedaron una ecl85 y otra 6BQ5 ,algo  voy a armar con esas dos ¡¡¡

equivale pero no son reemplasos directos???(la ecl82 y  la ecl85)


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 2, 2011)

Rey, de cuantos Watt? es _transformerless_? quiero probar algo de eso. Algo facil, y que no se queme jeje


----------



## Tavo (Ene 2, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> me arme un ampli con una ecl82 creo ,suena lindooo ,ni  idea de trioalgo,penalgo
> es facil *y si le erras no se quema ¡¡¡¡¡*


BIEN, ESO ESTÁ BUENO. Aguanten las válvulas y los transistores...
*¡¡ Muerte a los circuitos integrados !!* :enfadado:

Acabo de destruir con mis manos un ampli TDA2050 simple, me hizo *RE CALENTAR*, todo el maldito tiempo *oscilando* cuando ponía el dedo en la entrada. :enfadado:
Lo agarré del disipador y arranqué la plaqueta a la m***da!!! :enfadado:

Y si, estoy *enfadado* :enfadado:, *y necesitaba escribir esto en algún lado.* :enfadado:

Gracias por leer, y si hay algún insulto para decir, que sea suave. 


PS: Como podrán ver, empecé mal el 2011. :enfadado:

:enfadado:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 2, 2011)

ni idea de cuantos wat ,el trasnformador de  salida ,use  un trafo de una central telefonica,1k el primario  y  4  hom el secundario,tambien funciona con un trafo comun de dicroica ¡¡¡¡¡
mira mas atras en el post si queres construir el trafo el gato blak puso enlaces 

yo no se  nada ,bueno casi nada sobre valvulas,todo  me sale de pura suerte ¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Tavo (Ene 2, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ni idea de cuantos wat ,el trasnformador de  salida ,use  un trafo de una central telefonica,1k el primario  y  4  hom el secundario,tambien funciona con un trafo comun de dicroica ¡¡¡¡¡
> mira mas atras en el post si queres construir el trafo el gato blak puso enlaces
> 
> yo no se  nada ,bueno casi nada sobre valvulas,todo  me sale de pura suerte ¡¡¡¡¡



*Queremos ver fotos de eso...* Por favor, a ver si se me ilumina un poco la mente...  

Necesito que su majestad me traiga *un poco de paz*, porque estoy así ->> :enfadado:

PS: No leíste el mensaje de arriba. 

En cualquier momento empiezo a repartir patadas voladoras a todo mi entorno. :enfadado:


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 2, 2011)

en realidad ise esto ,descarge un esquema de un winco y  lo arme con lo que tenia,las resistencias son mas o menos el valor   del esquema y   las tenciones son mas o menos iguales al esquema ,osea lo arme  mas o menos parecido al esquema original y funciono ,cosa que con transistores nunca uviera funcionado ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡
seguramente mi valvula estara mal polarizada y seguramente se podria lograr mas fidelidad y calidad ,pero es lo que me salio  y si milagrosamente funciona de maravillas ,buen sonido


----------



## pandacba (Ene 2, 2011)

Hola juliene que de saltitos de alegria!!! me aelgro pos su amplli valvulado....
Si las ECL82 y la ECL85 son similares, La ECL82 estaba destinada a audio y la ECL85 a vertical en televisión, la ECL85 soporta un poco más de tenssión en placa que la ECL82 y la impedancia de Anodo es almenor que la ECL82, razón por la cula Philips la utilizo juno a una ECL82 para da audio a sus TV sin transformadores de salida, utilzando un parlante de de 800ohms, dando una calidad de audio impresionante, una al no tener transformaodor el ancho de banda y respuest es muy amplio y plano dando una calidad de audio notable


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 2, 2011)

tranquilo tranquilo octavio ,jajajaja  viste con las valvulas no pasan esas cosas
aunque me paso esto,
lo arme y no funciova o seale apoyaba el dedo en la pata 1 de  la valvula y emitia sonido pero cuando le ponia señal no  salia nada,solo ruido,luego  le puse una  resistencia de 100k  a chasis y  sono  ,salio el sonido ,eso porque  no  le puse el control de tonos  ni ningun potenciometro ,luego queme las dos salidas del deco de dtv ¡¡¡¡¡
despues de reparar el deco ya todo funciono  mejor ,como veras mismetodos son pocos ortodoxsos ,es probar,quemar,probar,quemar ,putear un poco y  asta que salga ,solo es cuestion de paciencia y suerte  jajajaj 
que loco ¡¡¡¡¡¡  pero es la pura verdad



pandacba dijo:


> Hola juliene que de saltitos de alegria!!! me aelgro pos su amplli valvulado....
> Si las ECL82 y la ECL85 son similares, La ECL82 estaba destinada a audio y la ECL85 a vertical en televisión, la ECL85 soporta un poco más de tenssión en placa que la ECL82 y la impedancia de Anodo es almenor que la ECL82, razón por la cula Philips la utilizo juno a una ECL82 para da audio a sus TV sin transformadores de salida, utilzando un parlante de de 800ohms, dando una calidad de audio impresionante, una al no tener transformaodor el ancho de banda y respuest es muy amplio y plano dando una calidad de audio notable



si son similares porque no me funciono,   o yo me equivoque de numero de valvula,la que esta funcionando no  tiene ,esta borrado su numero ,este esquema guia lo arme pero con menos  componentes,casi que casi la mitad nomas y con cualquier cosa,o sea de  pura suerte   que funciona ¡¡¡
lo  que tengo armado funciona,pero si le coloco una 6BQ5  o   una ecl85 no ase nada ,que valvula use???   jajajaj eso si es suerte real de su majestad


como  veran  en  las fotos esta armado a la que te criaste ¡¡¡¡¡¡¡


----------



## Agucasta (Ene 2, 2011)

jaja la valvulita parece un foco H4 de mi fiat 147 jajaja
Está bueno


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 3, 2011)

Les muestro como NO se debe armar algo valvular 
No obstante funciona perfectamente aún con los rastros de óxido que tiene!


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 3, 2011)

veo ligeramente varias razones.... pero cuales eliges para decir que no se debe hacer?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 3, 2011)

La primera que elijo es que no le puse al electrolítico, la chapita correspondiente que debería ir conectada a la masa (solo lijé un poco para que hiciera contacto la parte del chasis que hacía contacto con él).
Y cual elegirías vos Helminto?

PD: el armado ya debe tener unos 40 años


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 3, 2011)

veo muy largas las terminales de los componentes




Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> PD: el armado ya debe tener unos 40 años



(lo note en el estilo y el oxido)


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 3, 2011)

Yep, algunos podrían haber sido más cortos, pero en la parte de RF, intenté hacerlo 
Veo que de válvulas, al menos algo conocés, y supongo que ya sabrás que es este aparato, ahora, podrías decir que función cumple cada uno de los mandos (se puede deducir viendo la vista desde abajo) que tiene (me refiero a las perillas, visto desde el frente, y de izquierda a derecha) o marcándolo en la foto?

PD: es una adivinanza claro.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 3, 2011)

no me queda clara la ultima pero es control de tonos, volumen con encendido, dial de sintonia, sintonia fina y el otro no doy...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 3, 2011)

No le pifiaste por mucho 
Los controles son: Regeneración, Volumen/Encendido, Sintonía fina, Sintonía, y cambio de bandas 
Es un receptor super-regenerativo, da varias bandas, es el que usé durante muuuuuchos años cuando era radioaficionado.


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 3, 2011)

se un poco de valvulas y nada de radio.....
(creo que eso lo explica)


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 3, 2011)

Como dije, no estuviste mal, le pegaste al volumen, sintonía y sintonía fina, nada mal si no conocés de válvulas


----------



## pandacba (Ene 3, 2011)

Ell equipo en cuestión es otro de BTR(Black Tiger Radio...)


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 3, 2011)

Yep Panda, y no sabés las satisfacciones que me dio. Además las válvulas van a durar 1000 años, porque el trafo que le puse solo está dando 5 volts jajaja (era de un Winco valvular y con ese devanado solo alimentaban el foquito que tenía).


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 3, 2011)

modificaste  o armaste un circuito  en  planos basados en winco ?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 3, 2011)

En la etapa de audio, si mal no recuerdo, usé el circuito del mismo Winco (el trafito de salida creo que es también del mismo desguace), pero también puede que lo haya modificado. La etapa de RF por supuesto no. Una buena mejora podría haber echo una trampa de ondas para eliminar emisoras muy potentes, pero este, quedará así hasta que me acompañe en mi funeral de gato vikingo en la balsa jajajajajajaja.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 3, 2011)

estaba mirando esquemas de radios antiguas ,pero no tengo  las valvulas para  armar  una ,me gustaria  un receptor totalmente valvular de   am ,

encontre esquemas de  una radio  portatil ,a valvulas


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 3, 2011)

Si decís que válvulas tenés, tu deseo podría ser cumplido su majestad, rey de todas las *pavadas*.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 3, 2011)

tengo tres una ecl85  ,una 6BQ5 y  otra rara muy gorda 6v6g  y  el otro numero esta borrado ,pongo unas fotos para que mires aver si la identificas ,tiene solo 6  patitas y las otras dos si se porque tienen el numero

creo que es una 6V6-GT- 5V6-GT pero  no estoy seguro,humm no creo que sea,me descage el data y ay figura con  8 patas y esa valvula solo tiene 6 patas ,me faltan dos patas mas para que sea esa ,
la valvula la saque de una antigua maquina de sellar bolsitas


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 3, 2011)

La terminación GT, está referida a Glass Tube (tuvo de vidrio), así que es probable que sea esa.
Mañana, si me acuerdo, busco las características de esas válvulas, ahora, alguna característica especial del receptor? Lo más fácil sería un super regenerativo, no mucha selectividad, pero sí mucha sensibilidad.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 3, 2011)

amigo   mira que  la valvula que tengo solo tiene 6 patitas  y segun la hoja de datos de la valvula 6V6 dice que tiene 8 patitas


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 3, 2011)

Intentaré no ser muy técnico en mi respuesta, como para que la entiendas  Muchas válvulas, si bien el zócalo es de x patas, como algunos no se usan, directamente no los ponían


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 3, 2011)

o sea si puede ser  una 6v6 ?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 3, 2011)

En esta hoja de datos, podes ver que la pata 6 no existe, y la 1 está desconectada. Algunos fabricantes, también omitían la pata 1. Si te faltan esas 2, esta todo bien!


----------



## pandacba (Ene 3, 2011)

Asi es majestad, el gran gato se a reido a costilla suya jejeje
Tengo un viejo tocadisco con radio a valvulas y bandeja winco, tengo una radio valvular de auto y otra con gabinete de baquelita tambien a valvulas, y yo me quiero matar tenia 2 radios castillos completas en perfecto estado de conservación con todas sus valvulas, llevaban el famoso trioda 2A3 y mi ex mujer las saco fuera de la casa sin que yo supiera y se arruinaron por completo, cuando le dije lo que pagaban por esas reliquias no sabia donde meterse....


----------



## Tavo (Ene 3, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Asi es majestad, el gran gato se a reido a costilla suya jejeje
> Tengo un viejo tocadisco con radio a valvulas y bandeja winco, tengo una radio valvular de auto y otra con gabinete de baquelita tambien a valvulas, y yo me quiero matar tenia 2 radios castillos completas en perfecto estado de conservación con todas sus valvulas, llevaban el famoso trioda 2A3 y mi ex mujer las saco fuera de la casa sin que yo supiera y se arruinaron por completo, cuando le dije lo que pagaban por esas reliquias no sabia donde meterse....



UUhhhh que garrón...
De haberlo sabido tampoco hubiera "hecho caja" mi radio valvular Radionics... Pero bueh, para arrepentirse ya es tarde. Lo que más me duele es que le pregunté a mi viejo y me dijo que la radio andaba perfecto... Hasta que la agarré yo. 

Ahora me toca jugar un poco con las válvulas, pero como viene la mano, no tengo mucho tiempo, y para colmo se me acaba de romper el ampli de viola, así que tengo que hacer uno nuevo (obviamente ya dejando los chips de lado, le estoy entrando al Sinclair que posteó Tecnicdeso).

Un saludo valvulero (pronto) y transistorizado (ahora). 

PS: Este es mi mensaje N° 1000 !


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 3, 2011)

Panda, la respuesta daba oportunidad justa de poner las cosas en su lugar: 





> cuando le dije lo que pagaban por esas reliquias no sabia donde meterse....


En la cocina! Jajajajajaja


----------



## pandacba (Ene 3, 2011)

Cosas que pasan.....
Algo que no les he contado amigos hace poco me han regalado un provador de valvulas, con sus manuales, estado impecale....
Y tengo 2 807 y por alli debe andar dando vuelta una 811 esta se utilizo en audio y en RF, en clase C entrega muy buena potnecia



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Panda, la respuesta daba oportunidad justa de poner las cosas en su lugar:
> En la cocina! Jajajajajaja



jjajajaja genial Black!!!!


----------



## Tavo (Ene 3, 2011)

Habrá algunas fotos del probador de válvulas?  Está interesante!

Te hiciste de un buen instrumental...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 3, 2011)

Si querés hacerte un trazador valvular tavo, tengo mi diseño propio, nunca lo armé, pero sos pecho <= que funciona. Si te interesa, te paso es link. Eso sí, es indispensable para el montaje un osciloscopio.

PD: de válvulas más o menos grosas, aún me quedan por ahí un par de 4-400, una 838, y alguna que otra porquería más


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 3, 2011)

si es verdad .la pata 6 no figura y la pata 1 esta pero sin conexión y son justos son esas dos patas  las que faltan
asi confirmado es una 6v6 
gracias balck.black


----------



## Tavo (Ene 3, 2011)

Está interesante, pero no tengo osciloscopio... 

Saludos.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 3, 2011)

No tengo para tomarle una foto ahora pero ya lo hare para que lo vean y de paso la comparan con estea que es el mismo modelohttp://www.radiomuseum.org/r/kyoritsu_tube_tester_k_119k11.html


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 10, 2011)

Encontre el siguiente transformador de salida y creo que lo puedo importar:

*OT15PP Push Pull Tube Output Transformer*
*Type:* Push-Pull Output Transformer
*Input:* 8000 or 7000Ohm
*Output:* 4/8/16 Ohm outputs
*Power:* 15W to 22W
*Leads:* lead wires are 10"+ long. 
*Dimension:* 3.125"wide x 2.25"high x 2" deep
*Weight:*1.8Lb EA net
*Mounting:* 2 holes at 3.125" centers.




 
Se ve bien simpatico, pero me surge una pequeña duda: Las unicas valvulas de potencia que tengo son las 6V6GT y ECL86, cual de esas creen que sean mas aptas para trabajar con ese transformador?

Otra pregunta, no importa que las valvulas sean de "sabores" distintos? (RCA, GE, Tung-sol, etc...)


----------



## Tavo (Ene 10, 2011)

Rat...

Hubiese estado bueno que pongas el link de la publicación de venta... Es en eBay?
Se ve hermoso de afuera, e imagino que debe ser de buena calidad, por las especificaciones...

Yo lo compraría... ¿Cuál es su precio?

Saludos.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 10, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Rat...
> 
> Hubiese estado bueno que pongas el link de la publicación de venta... Es en eBay?


Sip, este es el link: OT15PP Output transformer


Tavo dijo:


> Yo lo compraría... ¿Cuál es su precio?


El costo es de US $25.95 + US $6,20 de envio

El vendedor es muy amable, te aclara cualquier duda que tengas, incluso hasta me pidio el plano del ampli que queria fabricar, me dijo que servia tanto para las ECL86, como para las 6V6GT, pero me gustaría leer una opinion de ustedes...

P.D.: @tavo: Solo tiene 10 transformadores, no te los acabes todos!


----------



## Tavo (Ene 10, 2011)

Me interesa. Muchas gracias por poner el link Rat, y no te preocupes que no lo puedo comprar por mi cuenta... ¡¡ No tengo ni idea de como comprar por eBay !!

Vos sos de Argentina, dónde vivís? Porque si estamos relativamente cerca, estaría bueno que encargues dos, yo te envío el dinero del mío.. 
Podríamos charlarlo.. jeje (es en serio, me interesa).

Saludos Rat!! 

OK: En tu caso, el transformador + el envío te sale u$s 32,15. Algo así como $128 pesos Argentinos.
La verdad es que no tengo ni idea de como comprar por eBay; recientemente me abrí una cuenta ahí, "ducaelectronics", pero nunca hice ningún tipo de trámite...


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 10, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Me interesa. Muchas gracias por poner el link Rat, y no te preocupes que no lo puedo comprar por mi cuenta... ¡¡ No tengo ni idea de como comprar por eBay !!


Algun dia debería hacer un tutorial, en realidad es muy facil... 


Tavo dijo:


> Vos sos de Argentina, dónde vivís? Porque si estamos relativamente cerca, estaría bueno que encargues dos, yo te envío el dinero del mío..
> Podríamos charlarlo.. jeje (es en serio, me interesa).


Eh ahi el detalle, soy de Venezuela!  tengo unos primos en Buenos Aires, pero tengo al menos 8 años que no se de ellos


----------



## Tavo (Ene 10, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Algun dia debería hacer un tutorial, en realidad es muy facil...



Entonces espero con buena voluntad ese Tutorial, para guiarme un poco, porque no tengo ni idea de comprar ahí, y la verdad es que es MUY interesante se sitio, *he visto cosas muy buenas y a muy buen precio!!!* 

Espero ese tutorial. 

Saludos Rat!

PS: Si lo comprás, no dudes en avisarnos y publicar algunas fotos acá! Me interesa!

-------------------------------------------------------------------
-------------------------------------------------------------------

*RatM*, mirá, acá encontré algo que te puede interesar también...

http://cgi.ebay.com/OT20PP-Output-t...ectronics_R2&hash=item255aa552e8#ht_597wt_905

Es el mismo transformador, pero un poco más potente, este es de 25VA.
El del mismo vendedor, y también tiene 10 disponibles a la venta...

Me interesa más este. 
Si logro tener este transformador, ya no quedan excusas para NO armar el ampli valvular con las dos 6F6 que tengo, de Tung-Sol. El ampli obviamente sería para la viola. Me interesa mucho.

Saludos!


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 10, 2011)

Por las características de acuerdo a las hojas de datos, me quedo con las 6V6 Ratmayor.
Y bueno, no es lo ideal que sean de distinto rancho, es más, aunque fueran del mismo, lo ideal es que estuvieran apareadas.
No obstante, con las otras, ya tenés los 2 triodos necesarios para hacer el inversor de fase.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 11, 2011)

Tavo dijo:


> Espero ese tutorial.


Ya lo comienzo a armar... 



Tavo dijo:


> *RatM*, mirá, acá encontré algo que te puede interesar también...
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/OT20PP-Output-t...ectronics_R2&hash=item255aa552e8#ht_597wt_905


Lindo, pero me preocupa el peso  1lbs = US $11 de envio



Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Por las características de acuerdo a las hojas de datos, me quedo con las 6V6 Ratmayor.


Gracias, ahora a ver en cuanto me va a salir el envio, ese transformador se ve pesado  y mas porque quiero 2 


Black Tiger1954 dijo:


> Y bueno, no es lo ideal que sean de distinto rancho, es más, aunque fueran del mismo, lo ideal es que estuvieran apareadas.
> No obstante, con las otras, ya tenés los 2 triodos necesarios para hacer el inversor de fase.


Viendo bien, tengo es: 5V6GT y 6V6GT RCA, una 6V6GT GE y una 6V6GT Sylvania.

P.D.: Miren esto


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 11, 2011)

Viendo el enlace, hay un pequeñísimo detalle: 





> untested


, y luego finaliza con esta frase: 





> Thanks good luck


----------



## Cacho (Ene 11, 2011)

Y dice tambien...


> highest bid gets them *US bidders only*



Muchos de los yankis envían sólo a yankilandia (con los trafos pasaba lo mismo).
Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 11, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Y dice tambien...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Aclararé como hacer en esos casos, en el tutorial de como comprar con eBay


----------



## Cacho (Ene 11, 2011)

¿Tenés algún courier que los recoja allá y te los mande?


----------



## Tavo (Ene 11, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Aclararé como hacer en esos casos, en el tutorial de como comprar con eBay



Que tutorial?? No lo ví! 

Ya lo hiciste?  Lo estoy esperando eh..  jeje


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 11, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> ¿Tenés algún courier que los recoja allá y te los mande?


Sip, hay varias empresas que se dedican a darte como cliente, una dirección en USA, y de alli al país correspondiente... 


Tavo dijo:


> Que tutorial?? No lo ví!
> 
> Ya lo hiciste?  Lo estoy esperando eh.. jeje


Calma, calma, lo estoy armando con imagenes y todo...


----------



## Cacho (Ene 11, 2011)

Ok, confirmá con el vendedor si te es posible hacer eso. Hay muchos que sólo envían a la dirección que tengas declarada en PayPal.

Slaudos.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 12, 2011)

Miren hay cass de usa que te venden desde una simple perilla hasta todo el kit y te lo envian aca, si aca a argnetina, no tienen mínimo de compras, solo hay que buscarlas.

En Baires, hay una persona que hace muy buenos trafos con una calidad tal que no sea necesario compararlos afuera.

El tema es que lo único que poseo es la dirección de correo, en este momento y es la via por la cual contactarse, el tema seria como hacer para publicarlo aqui en el foro.

Asi que cacho como se hace en ese caso.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 12, 2011)

parrandacba dijo:


> En Baires, hay una persona que hace muy buenos trafos con una calidad tal que no sea necesario compararlos afuera.
> 
> El tema es que lo único que poseo es la dirección de correo, en este momento y es la via por la cual contactarse, el tema seria como hacer para publicarlo aqui en el foro.
> 
> Asi que cacho como se hace en ese caso.


No hay dramas en postear direcciones o datos de fabricantes o proveedores de servicios siempre y cuando no sea tu empresa o tengas intereses o negocios en ella.


> *2.1*  Los usuarios de *Foros de Electrónica*  no pueden publicar en el cuerpo de los mensajes alusiones a productos,  servicios, enlaces, contenidos o cualquier otro tipo de información que  haga referencia a la empresa o sitio web con la que están relacionados  directa o indirectamente, con clara intención o propósito publicitario,  comercial o de autopromoción. Esto incluye sugerir sus propios servicios  y los servicios de asociados, clientes y empleadores.


O sea, si sos cliente de ellos, no hay historia (es más, es mejor porque podés dar una opinión). Si ellos fueran clientes tuyos... Ahí se complica.

Saludos


----------



## pandacba (Ene 12, 2011)

Aqui dejo algo que sera la delicia de ustedes
http://www.tubelab.com/

Lo que tengo es es el e-mail en realidad, el tema es que hace muy buenos trafos, puse correo y no puse electrónico, perdón por eso era mi pregunta si se podia postear el E-mail, aclarando que no tengo nada que ver con dicha persona.


----------



## Cacho (Ene 12, 2011)

parrandacba dijo:


> Lo que tengo es es el e-mail...mi pregunta si se podia postear el E-mail...


Sí que se puede. Postee nomás (y agréguelo Listado de proveedores de Electrónica [Witronica] )


----------



## pandacba (Ene 12, 2011)

Oki, gracias Cacho

El nombre es *Juan Ignacio Etchegoren *
y el contatco inaki_45@hotmail.com 

Los trafos ultralineales los hace a mano con núcleos de grano orientado.


Listo ya lo agregue a la Wiki


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 14, 2011)

Cacho dijo:


> Ok, confirmá con el vendedor si te es posible hacer eso. Hay muchos que sólo envían a la dirección que tengas declarada en PayPal.


El vendedor me respondio que con tal que la cuenta PayPal sea verificada, no hay ningun problema...


----------



## Cacho (Ene 15, 2011)

Dale para adelante entonces, Rat. Y después comentá cómo sale la cosa.

Saludos


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 29, 2011)

Pedi el transformador, pero calculo que con el peso me tocará pedir limozna para pagar el envio... En otras informaciones, logré apoderarme de un par de Tungsol 6550 (KT88)


----------



## Tavo (Ene 29, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> Pedi el transformador, pero calculo que con el peso me tocará pedir limozna para pagar el envio... En otras informaciones, logré apoderarme de un par de Tungsol 6550 (KT88)



Tung-Sol es una moooi buena marca. Es la preferida por los guitarristas (claro, hablando de amps de guitarra).
Acá no hay (o si) misterios. Dicen que todas las válvulas TUNG-SOL suenan increíblemente bien, pero que también eso se paga: Son mucho mas frágiles. Suenan muy bonito, pero son más delicadas que otras válvulas. Al menos eso conozco.

Bien por esa adquisición!  Ahora, a cuidarlas y a disfrutarlas! 

Saludos!!


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 29, 2011)

Esas las saque de un transmisor de onda corta RCA, segun el datasheet les puedo sacar hasta 100W en push pull  el transformador que compre es para 60W, ya veremos que sale de todo esto jejeje


----------



## Helminto G. (Ene 29, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> ya veremos que sale de todo esto jejeje


mientras no sea humo...


----------



## pandacba (Ene 29, 2011)

Esas es una de las ventajas de los tubos, en el estado solido lo que humea es lo solido presisamente.
En los equipos a tubos, un erro y no se muere el tubo para nada.
En cuanto a que las Tungsol son frágiles eso más que nada tiene que ver con los niveles de tensión con que las trabajes, si les das deamasiado no se rompen de una pero le acortas la vida útil una barbaridad.
Por eso hay que trabajar con los datos y no a ojito, y cuando uno ve un circuito que uno se quiera armar, lo primero es buscara la data de los tubos y ver si las tensiónes estan dentro de los parámetros normales eso las esta exigiendo, no tiene sentido acortarles la vida útil por unos miserables wats más que ni siguiera somos capaz de darnos cuenta la diferencia.
La 6550 es la americana la KT88 es la europea, son los mejores tubos de audio. 
He tenido la oportunidad de ver equipos con varias de esas valvulas en paralelo, vi uno hasta 12 tubos. Son de lo mejorcito, pero particularmente prefiero las Svetlana por una simple razón, los rusos nunca dejaron de fabricar tubos, la razón? muy Simple, tras un ataque nuclear se produce un puslo mágnético que daña, todo lo que es de estado solido, lo primero que muere todo lo que es C-Mos luego el resto, asi que queda toso inutilizado, compus, electrodomesticos, vehiculos, relojes, teléfonos, celulares etc etc.
Pero los tubos siguen funcionando, no los afecta para nada.
Recordaran el disidente ruso que aterrizo en japón, que no podia ser detectado por los radares a pesar que a simple vista se lo veia, cuando llegaron los técnicos americanos se sorprendieron al enocntrar filamentos incandescentes....


----------



## el-rey-julien (Ene 30, 2011)

> Recordaran el disidente ruso que aterrizo en japón, que no podia ser detectado por los radares a pesar que a simple vista se lo veia, cuando llegaron los técnicos americanos se sorprendieron al enocntrar filamentos incandescentes....


??????no savia nada de eso,que aterrizo en japon y había técnicos americanos?en donde encontraron  los filamentos,en el radar o en avion?


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Ene 30, 2011)

Hace tiempo ayudé a un amigo de otro foro a armar un estéreo con KT88.
Mi recomendación es que no le saques más de 50 watts, con polarización fija y con el trafo ultra lineal.
Con eso vas a tener el equipo "dorado" de los AB1 
PD: y como veo que estás embarcado plenamente, intentá conseguir 3 EF86 y 1 12AX7, con eso, ta tenés el amplificador y el pre completo, con entrada para micrófono, cápsula magnética, etc, etc.
Luego si querés te subo los esquemas.


----------



## pandacba (Ene 30, 2011)

el-rey-julien dijo:


> ??????no savia nada de eso,que aterrizo en japon y había técnicos americanos?en donde encontraron  los filamentos,en el radar o en avion?


Cuando este avión aterrizo, obviamente tanto japoneses y americanos querian conocer sus secretos si bien no era uno de los útlimos Mig, Llego una comisión especial, para estudiar el mimso, y al quitar las cubieartas correspondientes habia algo que brillaba, y no tenian idea que era hasta que uno recordo de chico haber visto eso cuando niño en casa de sus abuelos y dijo "son tubos de vacio"

50W con KT88, es un verdadero lujete, es aqui donde llego a lo que siempre digo, hay que poner un buen programa y escuchar el sonido que emiten los tubos.

Acordate de esto, cuando lo tengas listo y lo escuches por vez primera.


La KT88 esta considerado el mejor pentodo de audio, luego de la EL156, si bien este último tubo es mejor, no logro ser tan popular por el zócalo done va montado.



Hoy conocemos de lejos estos tubos y se rescata algunos aspectos de su historia, pero es interesante señalar que en aquellos años hubo una guerra feroz entre America y Europa, y en esa guerra cada bando creo su propio zócalo, entre muchas artilugios.

A tal punto llego esta guerra que los Europeos patentaro al  Pentodo, si se hicieron con la patente, lo que impidio a los americanos fabricar pentodos por más de 25 años, razón por la cual en USA son más famosos los tetrodos, como la 6L6.

Ratamayor
Conseguite los tubos que te dice Black y vas a tener un equipo de muy alta calidad, y muy bueno Black en aclarar ese detalle en cuanto a polarización fija, para potencias mayores si o si debe utilizarse el trafo ultralineal.


----------



## Ratmayor (Ene 30, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> 50W con KT88, es un verdadero lujete, es aqui donde llego a lo que siempre digo, hay que poner un buen programa y escuchar el sonido que emiten los tubos.


Esta es mi idea principal, antes quise armarlo, pero lo cancele por razones agenas a mi voluntad







pandacba dijo:


> *Ratmayor*
> Conseguite los tubos que te dice Black y vas a tener un equipo de muy alta calidad, y muy bueno Black en aclarar ese detalle en cuanto a polarización fija, para potencias mayores si o si debe utilizarse el trafo ultralineal.


El transformador que compré, según el vendedor, es ultralineal...


----------



## pandacba (Ene 30, 2011)

mejor aún, esos se pueden utilizar de las dos formas, obvio que hay diferencias con polarización fija y utilizando esos trafos. De totas formas una potencia de 50W y de muy buena calidad


----------



## hell_fish (Feb 5, 2011)

Hola gente!! hace un par de horas encontré un TV toshiba este tenia 5 válvulas alguna de ellas las podría utilizar en un transmisor de radiofrecuencia? o para alguna otra cosa también encontré un transformador que dice en un lado 5KOhm 8Ohm 
Las válvulas son: 
17BR3
10KR8
10CW5
8FQ7
17JZ8A


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 5, 2011)

hell_fish dijo:


> también encontré un transformador que dice en un lado 5KOhm 8Ohm


A ese guardalo que puede valer oro si hacés un amplificador de audio!



hell_fish dijo:


> Las válvulas son:
> 17BR3
> 10KR8
> 10CW5
> ...


Y que tal si buscás los datasheet y leés que dicen?


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 5, 2011)

17BR3 - Diodo de potencia
10KR8 - Doble diodo para VHF
10CW5 - Triodo pentodo, segun he leido se le puede sacar 2W en audio
8FQ7 - Doble trido para RF
17JZ8A - Y esta ni en google la consegui  a ver que dice el dinoespecialista en piedrotecnología de valvulas, el tigre grande...


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Feb 5, 2011)

Ratmayor dijo:


> 17JZ8A - Y esta ni en google la consegu


Que pasó Ratmayor? *Acá* está (el primer link de Google )...solo que es 17JZ8 (la A debe ser de alguna variante menor en las características).


----------



## hell_fish (Feb 5, 2011)

Gracias amigos por responder, yo busque las hojas de datos pero no las entendía decía cosas como "Miniature type used as damper tube in horizontal-deflection circuits of television receivers. Requires miniature 9-contact socket." 
estaba a punto de votar todo  
Supongo que la 10CW5 cumplía en el tv la función de amplificador junto con el transformador empezare a buscar información al respecto de nuevo gracias 

Por cierto que significa en términos mundanos esto: "Medium-mu triode and beam pentode for vertical-defletion oscilator and vertical-deflection amplifier service in tv..."


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 5, 2011)

ezavalla dijo:


> Que pasó Ratmayor? *Acá* está (el primer link de Google )...solo que es 17JZ8 (la A debe ser de alguna variante menor en las características).


Oops!  Como salia en la pagina de AllDatasheets, pensé que habia salido un componente de estado solido con la misma numeración 



hell_fish dijo:


> Por cierto que significa en términos mundanos esto: "Medium-mu triode and beam pentode for vertical-defletion oscilator and vertical-deflection amplifier service in tv..."


Que son el oscilador y el driver del yugo de deflexión vertical de un TV...


----------



## Black Tiger1954 (Feb 5, 2011)

Ya creo que lo tienen, pero por las dudas les dejo los datos del set completo.
Y tal como dijo Ezavalla, la diferencia entre la 17JZ8 y la 17JZ8A es la disipación de placa, en la primera es de 7 Watts y en la segunda de 10.


----------



## pandacba (Feb 5, 2011)

No hay como poner un tigre en su tanque!!! siempre llegaran a buen puerto.
Hell Fish, todos los datasheets, siempre los vas a encontrar en inglés ya sea de tubos se vacio o de semiconductores ya que el inglés es el idioma técnico por excelencia.

Pintas el texto, copias y lo pones por ejemplo en el traductor de Google, o en el del Altavista y te lo traducen bastante bien

Ese trafo que mencionaste te sirve para hacer una etapa de audio generalmente en Clase A o también llamaodos SE (Single Ended) lo que equivale en lenguas romances a decir Salida final simple, por utilizar un solo tubo.

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Nomenclatura de los tubos de vacio*

Para que entiendan un poquito mejor los que se inician que es todo ese lio de nombres de los tubos, algunos, empiezan con números otros con letras etc.

Les dejo un link para que puedan tener a mano la nomenclatura, empleada sobre todo en tipos americanos y europeos, no obstante debe tenerse en cuenta que existen algunos tubos cuya nomenclatura escapa a las que estan en el link porque responden al fabricante. por ejemplo la 6550 o la KT88 y muchos tubos de RF 
Pero en la gran mayoria responden a esta clasificación
http://www.elvalvulas.com/valvula/valvulas1-13.htm

Si bien en internet hay mucha información, también es cierto que mucha de esa información muchas veces esta acotada y no estan todos los tubos.
Para el que desea iniciarse al menos como hobby no es mala idea cuando vea en mercado libre o sitios semejantes, o donde venden libros antiguos echar mano a algún manual de válvulas, sobre todo le facilitara el enontrar y no confiundirse.

Muchos tubos reciben distinta nomenclatura dependiendo si son eruropeos o americanos, por ejemplo la 6BQ5 es la denominación americana de la EL84

También suelen traer tablas de equivalencias, y diferencias entre tipos muy similares

Aqui te dejo un esquema para ese triodo pentodo que tenes



Amigo ratamyor tu navegador te traiciono yo lo puse con la A final y me aparecio, hoja de datos incluidos y otras cosas, cual estas utilizando?


----------



## Ratmayor (Feb 5, 2011)

pandacba dijo:


> Amigo ratamyor tu navegador te traiciono yo lo puse con la A final y me aparecio, hoja de datos incluidos y otras cosas, cual estas utilizando?


No creo que sea el navegador, es que hoy vence mi renta del internet


----------

